# Gopro hero 3 black vs Sony action cam



## k4zn4

Hey,

I am about to buy my first action cam, for diferent purposes. Was trying to decide between the silver and black version of hero 3, then looked into sony as well.. Anyway, what are your general experiences with these, pros and cons, if anyone had a chance to use both hero 3 black and sony action cam, would be fantastic to get some feedback.. 

Bottom line, is Black really worth it? Looking at the prices online I can get the sony for basically half price compared to black..

Thanks
K


----------



## CassMT

look at the contour2 also, waterproof, so no outer shell case

somewhere i saw a comparison chart of all the actioncams, maybe you can google it up


----------



## MarshallV82

I have the Contour +2 and my buddy has GP3 silver.

The GPS on the contour is kinda cool, but it loses it's romance after a few videos. Personally I like the looks of the contour better and the fact you can adjust the video angle. Blue tooth for the phone is great, wish it could playback videos like te go pro though.
With the contour all my videos don't start out with my buddy looking into the camera while I'm asking if the light is on. 
Haha

You really can't go wrong with either, but Go pro and Contour have WAY better mounting options (Stronger) than the Sony. ... IMO

Go pro wins the shoot out as far as video is concerned I believe, but any of them work fine. Be sure to keep the go pro updated or it will start acting up.


----------



## Oli87

*HD Action Cameras Comparison Table*

Maybe this helps


----------



## KansasNoob

I have a Silver and it has adjustable FOV...


----------



## oldmate

I have a sony, a few mates have the gopro. There is very little between them. They are both very good. Maybe slightly better low light quality on the sony.


----------



## midnightcaper

Anyone tried the ion air pro?


----------



## k4zn4

Very useful table

Made the decision, will go with gopro black.

Thx all


----------



## baconzoo

*Black blows*

Not to mention the horrible battery life of the Black... Look at the sample video below. 1080p vs 1080p full auto settings, the Drift HD Ghost trumps it. Plus the audio is not fixable in the GoPro. Note that you can get better color results with the Black if you use the camera raw white balance and Protune, but then you need to edit each and every clip in Cineform software (free) but the time to do so is substantial. Also Protune just about doubles the file size so you'll eat up your memory card quicker.


----------



## FrootStick

Ok i stumbled across this thread while looking up action cams.
Im looking to buy my first camera.
I have been looking at the go pro, but also stumbled across the new sony action cam. It looks good and from some of the video i have seen on youtube, it equals the go pro if not better. 

But thats just a few videos.
Does anyone have any experience of their own on the new sony action cam?
I think its the HDR-AS30V


----------

